

Ask HN: How are you structuring your photo folder? - dnohr

I&#x27;m going to optimise my photo folder structure for a better overview and easier to backup.<p>How are you guys doing it?<p>I was thinking something like this:<p>YEAR
-- DD-MM-YYYY @ EVENT<p>Thanks.
======
cyxxon
That is more or less exactly the way I structure it:

YEAR\yyyy-mm-dd - Event

I have always been a fan of some form of initial separation into subfolders so
that the full list does not overwhelm me, so I made the year into a folder.
Apart from that, I just dump the photos into the respective event folder and
do not try to rename the individual photos or anything like that. I too would
be interested in how other people arrange their photos. Maybe adding some
symlink magic so one additionally browse by people, locations, events without
adding a database?

I might add that my folder is symlinked in from a Synology DiskStation, so I
DO have that additional database layer and can easily browse my pictures using
their photo app as well, and that takes care of this for me...

~~~
dnohr
Great setup you got, are you having any copy in the cloud as well? - I'm
currently using Google Drive, but their interface is a bit heavy for having a
good gallery overview.

~~~
cyxxon
No, currently I have not added anything to the cloud. I have started uploading
some albums to Flickr, but I find their Interface rather clunky as well.

------
jesuislelui
Similar here, \yyyy-mm-dd_some-event\\. I'll also use a variation like \yyyy-
mm-08-11_some-event\ for days 8-11 for instance, like camping trips over
weekends or much needed vacations. I tend to avoid spaces though.

~~~
dnohr
Good to hear & good idea to make the range of days.

